# Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps



## thedorakis (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da dies mein erster Beitrag hier ist, eine kurze Vorstellung. Ich bin 55 Jahre wohne in Duisburg und fahre mit meinem Wohnmobil je einmal für 3 1/2 Wochen nach Norwegen zum Angeln und einmal in den Süden nach Kroatien oder Griechenland.

Bisher habe ich immer ein 4 Meterschlauchboot mit 20 PS Suzuki mitgeschleppt, aber auf das Gerödel mit dem zusammenbauen, ( ich habe es immer zerlegt  in der Heckgarage transportiert ) habe ich keine Lust mehr.

Deshalb habe ich mich für ein Crescent Winner 450 entschieden, aber bin mir noch nicht sicher welchen Motor ich daran hänge. In der engeren Auswahl stehen Yamaha F30B oder den neuen Suzuki DF30AT beide mit dem üblichen Powertrim usw. Die Unterschiede der Yamaha wiegt  25 kg mehr, hat dafür aber knapp 250 Hubraum mehr und einen Troll Modus. Preislich sind die Motoren gleich. Nun schwanke ich zwischen den beiden Motoren, der Yamaha scheint mir von der Qualität besser zu sein, aber hat mit dem Gewicht auch einen großen Nachteil. Für Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüße aus Duisburg
Wolfgang


----------



## zokker (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Hallo thedorakis
Kann Dir nur meine Erfahrungen mit 40Ps Suzuki und Yamaha AB mitteilen. Hatte über viele Jahre einen Suzuki der mir gestohlen wurde. Danach habe ich mich für einen Selva (Yamaha) entschieden. Der Suzuki lief  ruhiger und kultivierter. Von der Qualität nehmen sich die Motoren nichts. Bei Deinem Boot von 4,50m Länge würde ich mich immer für den leichteren Motor entscheiden. 25kg sind schon eine Menge.
Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung für den Suzuki. 

Gruß zokker


----------



## chaco (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

hallo wolle, hab genau das gleiche gespann, ist ein sehr tolles boot in der klasse. hab ein yamaha 30 ps 4 takter dran,+ ein 2,5 yamaha 4 tackter notmotor, das ding rennt wie otter, immer wieder yamaha.


----------



## thedorakis (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Danke für die Infos, ich tendiere im Moment mehr zum Yamaha unter anderem auch wegen dem Troll Modus und der Diebstahlsperre


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*



thedorakis schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, ich tendiere im Moment mehr zum Yamaha unter anderem auch wegen dem Troll Modus und der Diebstahlsperre



Ich würde mir lieber einen Motor ohne Diebstahlsperre kaufen und den gut versichern.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich wegen eines Elektronikdefektes nicht raus oder gar zurück in den Hafen komme, versenke ich vor Zorn mein eigenes Boot.

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Tohatsu gemacht.


----------



## thedorakis (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Da ist auch was dran, danke für die Info


----------



## Don-Machmut (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

ich hab ne suzuki hinten dran allerdings ne DF60A top motor bin voll zufrieden 
ob nu suzuki oder yamaha würde ich auch vom händler abhängig machen zwecks wartung und kosten ...


----------



## Tommes63 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Ich hab da andere Vorstellungen. Ohne jetzt die Daten zu kennen, würde ich den mit mehr Hubraum nehmen, sofern die Leistung und das Gewicht laut CE am Spiegel erlaubt ist.
Pi mal Daumen heißt es, mehr Hubraum > mehr Drehmoment = säuft weniger und hält länger. Ob das für dich ein Kriterium ist, is ne andere Sache.
Ebenfalls wichtig für mich, einen Händler in der Nähe zu haben (Wartung, Garantie, Ersatzpropeller).
Ansonsten machst du mit beiden Motoren sicher nix falsch.

#6Don Machmut war schneller


----------



## mlkzander (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

wieviele elektronikdefekte an yammi motoren mit wegfahrsperre sind denn bekannt?

ich habe bislang von keinem gehört und ich denke wenn es da probleme gäbe, hätte man diese im z.b. booteforum längst publik gemacht


----------



## xxstxr70 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Im prinzip ist es absolut Schnuppe, welchen Motor du nimmst. Die nehmen sich nichts. Für sind die Kriterien: was brauche. Trollmodus ist absolut genial, habe ich auch an meinem Merc. 25 Kilo weniger heißt bei den neuen Suzukis aber auch 25 Kilo weniger Materiel.
Der zweite Punkt: wenn du einen Yamaha Händler um die Ecke hast , dann nimm den Yammi, oder auch umgekehrt. Es gibt nichts nervenderes als zig Kilometer zur Wartung zu fahren.


----------



## allegoric (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Ich habe mir gestern auf der Boot in Düsseldorf einen 20 PS Suzuki für 2600€ geholt, von den Abmaßen + Gewicht + elektronischer Einspritzung der beste Kompromiss für mich.


----------



## thedorakis (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Hallo,

genau den gleichen in Kurzschaft habe ich zur Zeit. Werde ich aber jetzt verkaufen, weil ich mir ja das Festboot gekauft habe und jetzt den Langschaft mit mehr PS benötige. Damals war die Kaufentscheid das Gewicht, weil ich den Motor in der Heckgarage im Womo transportiert habe.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Yamaha und Suzuki sind beides Top Motoren! Eigentlich ist es reine Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich tendiere zum Yamaha aber der Suzuki ist absolut gleichwertig. Entscheidend wäre für mich das Händlernetz.



zokker schrieb:


> Hallo thedorakis
> Kann Dir nur meine Erfahrungen mit 40Ps Suzuki und Yamaha AB mitteilen. Hatte über viele Jahre einen Suzuki der mir gestohlen wurde. Danach habe ich mich für einen Selva (Yamaha) entschieden. Der Suzuki lief  ruhiger und kultivierter. Von der Qualität nehmen sich die Motoren nichts. Bei Deinem Boot von 4,50m Länge würde ich mich immer für den leichteren Motor entscheiden. 25kg sind schon eine Menge.
> Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung für den Suzuki.
> 
> Gruß zokker




Wer das behauptet, für den sind wahrscheinlich auch Skoda, Seat, VW, Audi und Porsche gleichwertig. Das ist totaler quatsch! 
Die Verarbeitungsqualität, die eingesetzten Materialien und der Werterhalt sind beim Yamaha deutlich höher! Um das zu erkennen, reicht ein Blick auf den Gebrauchtmarkt.
Was nicht heisst, das Selva schlechte Motoren baut oder die Höhe des  Mehrpreises für den Yamaha auch gerechtfertigt ist. Aber der Yamaha ist eindeutig der hochwertigere Motor. Weiterhin ist die Kulanz bei Yamaha viel höher als bei Selva. Wäre ja auch traurig, wenn dem nicht so wäre.


----------



## whaler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Wer das behauptet, für den sind wahrscheinlich auch Skoda, Seat, VW, Audi und Porsche gleichwertig. Das ist totaler quatsch! 
Die Verarbeitungsqualität, die eingesetzten Materialien und der  Werterhalt sind beim Yamaha deutlich höher! Um das zu erkennen, reicht  ein Blick auf den Gebrauchtmarkt.
Was nicht heisst, das Selva schlechte Motoren baut oder die Höhe des   Mehrpreises für den Yamaha auch gerechtfertigt ist. Aber der Yamaha ist  eindeutig der hochwertigere Motor. Weiterhin ist die Kulanz bei Yamaha  viel höher als bei Selva. Wäre ja auch traurig, wenn dem nicht so wäre.
*
Moderne Viertakt-Selvas sind doch in Wirklichkeit Yamahas*


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Warum? Weil Selva zu Yamaha gehört? 
Das heisst doch noch lange nicht, dass diese auf gleicher Qualitätsstufe produziert werden. Spätestens beim Werterhalt tuen sich Abgründe auf.


----------



## whaler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Jeder der sich auch nur halbwegs mit der Materie auskennt weiß, dass Selvas Yamaha´s sind die von Yamaha produziert werden...


----------



## Steph75 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

@whaler. Sicher... Da hast du recht. Aber nur weil der Hersteller der gleiche ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, das die Qualität die gleiche ist. Ein skoda ist noch lange kein Volkswagen nur weil er von vw gebaut wird. Selbst wenn man davon ausgehen würde, das es sich eins zu eins um den gleichen Motor handelt, wäre der Yamaha immer die bessere Wahl, alleine wenn man sich mal den wiederverkaufswert nach einigen Jahren ansieht


----------



## whaler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Doch, es heißt das die Qualtät die gleiche ist! Ein Selva ist nicht baugleich mit Yamaha, es wird auch nix auf gleicher Qualitätsstufe produziert oder irgend sowas. Sondern es *ist *ein Yamaha - nur mit anderer Lackierung...


----------



## zokker (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Hier gibt es ja wieder Leute die es ganz genau wissen. 4 Takt Selvas sind 100% Yamaha. Ein guter Bekannter von mir ist Yamahahändler. Wenn man die Motorhaube und die Typenschilder wechselt ist es nicht mehr möglich die Motoren zu unterscheiden,selbst mit Laptop nicht mehr. Die Selvas sind, meines Wissens nach, Vorjahresmodelle. War auf jeden Fall bei meinem so.
Yamaha wird bestimmt auch keine zweite Produktionslinie aufmachen und zweitklassige Motoren bauen und dann auch noch mit ihrem Namen drauf.


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Stimmt einfach nicht. Selva ist ursprünglich ein italienischer Hersteller der von Yamaha gekauft wurde um sich Marktanteile zu sichern. Mehr nicht!! Selva ist nicht gleich Yamaha.  Gehört nur zu Yamaha. Genau wie im besagten Beispiel des VW Konzerns. Deshalb laufen die noch lange nicht vom selben Band. Auch das weiß jeder der sich nur halbwegs mit der Materie auskennt!


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Im übrigen hat der TE nicht nach Selva sondern nach Yamaha vs Suzuki gefragt. Beides sind top Motoren mit hoher Wertstabilität. Letzteres gilt für Selva definitiv nicht.


----------



## thedorakis (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Hallo, Angelkollegen streitet Euch nicht. 
Ich werde mir Freitag einen Original Yamaha kaufen, ist für mich die beste Lösung. Danke für Eure Hilfe
Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## zokker (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*



Findling schrieb:


> Stimmt einfach nicht. Selva ist ursprünglich ein italienischer Hersteller der von Yamaha gekauft wurde um sich Marktanteile zu sichern. Mehr nicht!! Selva ist nicht gleich Yamaha.  Gehört nur zu Yamaha. Genau wie im besagten Beispiel des VW Konzerns. Deshalb laufen die noch lange nicht vom selben Band. Auch das weiß jeder der sich nur halbwegs mit der Materie auskennt!



Na wenn Du Dich so in der Materie auskennst dann verrate mir doch mal wo die 4t Selvas zusammengeschraubt werden.
Will Dich nicht anmachen. Ich weiß ja auch nicht wo Yamaha und Selva die Motoren zusammen schrauben lassen.


----------



## whaler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Einfach mal irgend nen Mist schreiben, nach dem Motto _- Hauptsache es ist halt mal was geschrieben_ - ist halt auch ne Möglichkeit...
Wer dazu Fragen hat, oder irgendwas nicht glauben oder verstehen kann, dem hilft auch einfach mal ein Anruf bei nem Händler. Dann weiß auch der Unwissende bescheid...#6


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Will ich auch nicht und ich will auch in keinster Weise suggerieren, dass es sich bei Selva nicht um gute und ausgereifte Motoren handelt. Ich habe auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Selva. 

Ich sage nur, dass Selva ursprünglich eine italienische Firma war, die von Yamaha geschluckt wurde. Das erste was die Japaner danach gemacht haben, war die Produktion von Selva Zweitaktern zu stoppen. Mag sein, dass in den neuen 4taktern viel Yamaha Technik drin steckt. Bestimmt sogar, denn die alten Selva's hatten einen äußerst bescheidenen Ruf. Daraus kann man aber noch lange nicht schließen, dass es sich um exakt die selben Motoren mit unterschiedlicher Farbe und Aufschrift handelt. Wäre ja auch nicht sonderlich wirtschaftlich für Yamaha eine Firma zu kaufen, die komplette Fertigungslinie einzustampfen und anschließend die eigenen Produkte unter dessen Namen zu günstigeren Preisen anzubieten, oder? 
Händler wissen oftmals weniger über die von Ihnen vertriebenen Produkte als jemand der mal 2 Stunden Google befragt hat und das ist leider nicht nur bei Aussenbordern und Autos der Fall.

Wo die nun zusammengeschraubt werden, wurde auch im Boote Forum schon heiß diskutiert, kann ich Dir aber nicht beantworten. 

Der TE hat sich entschieden und ich denke damit ist das Thema auch beendet. 

Nix für ungut und allzeit ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel - egal mit welchem AB!

Viele Grüße!

P.S. Lieber whaler, andere als unwissend zu bezeichnen und selbst nur mit klug********rei um die Ecke zu kommen zeugt auch nicht unbedingt von Sachverstand aber befrag Du mal ruhig Deinen Händler...

Ich bin raus.


----------



## whaler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Du meinst also das manche Händler weniger über ihre Ware wissen als du, der mal kurz was gegoogelt hat?! Ok, das ist mal ein gesundes Selbstbewusstsein... Wenn man es positiv interpretiern will...

Zum andern, ich ******* nicht klug daher, sondern ich sage wie es ist. (Weil ich entsprechendes Hintergrundwissen habe. Das du ja anscheinend nicht hast, was sich ja darin zeigt, dass du nur irendwas googelst). Ob dir das passt oder ob du damit einverstanden bist bleibt dir ja frei gestellt.


----------



## zokker (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Selva.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*



whaler schrieb:


> Du meinst also das manche Händler weniger über ihre Ware wissen als du, der mal kurz was gegoogelt hat?! Ok, das ist mal ein gesundes Selbstbewusstsein... Wenn man es positiv interpretiern will...
> 
> Zum andern, ich ******* nicht klug daher, sondern ich sage wie es ist. (Weil ich entsprechendes Hintergrundwissen habe. Das du ja anscheinend nicht hast, was sich ja darin zeigt, dass du nur irendwas googelst). Ob dir das passt oder ob du damit einverstanden bist bleibt dir ja frei gestellt.


 

Wenn das Wissen vorhanden ist, würde ich also gerne wissen wo denn die Selva Motorren zusammen geschraubt?!


----------



## zokker (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Bin zwar nicht gefragt worden...
Selva produziert viele Teile für das Yamaha Werk in Frankreich. Von dort wird dann ausgeliefert.


----------



## Angelbube (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Hallo zusammen.

 .. hier mal ein Zitat von Selvamarine, nachzulesen auf deren Internetseite: ................"Die Garantie unserer Produktqualität und Haltbarkeit kommt auch, von der Erfahrung dass Selva Spa mit der Lieferung der ersten Installations-Komponenten für Außenbordmotoren zum OMC Europe, Hersteller der Marke Johnson und Evinrude für mehr als 10 Jahren, gebaut hat.
Derzeit produzieren wir fertigen Aluminium Druckguss und Stahlbauteile der ersten Installation für die kleinen 4-Takt YAMAHA Außenbordmotoren, die in Frankreich für alle Weltmärkte produziert sind.
Wir versorgen auch der japanischen Firma YANMAR: wir produzieren ihre komplette Sail Drive und Stern Drive Units, die direkt an ihre europäischen Distributionszentrum in den Niederlanden für die Versorgung in allen Weltmärkten ausgeliefert werden.
Die Selva Firma produziert auch viele ersten Installation Komponenten für die Torqeedo elektrische Außenbordmotoren......."

 Somit scheint wohl etwas Selva in Yamaha zu stecken, dennoch sind es wohl augenscheinlich unterschiedliche Motoren. 

 Gruß
 Hardy


----------



## Angelbube (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

...........steht auch auf deren Internetseite unter Companyprofile:

Partial painting, packaging and trade of Selva branded (Yamaha production) 4 stroke outboard motors for pleasure and professional use (the range includes 15 models in 42 versions from 8 HP to 250 HP), available only for the European Markets (see catalogue)

Zumindest ist damit klar, wo was gebaut wird. Ob damit auch die Qualität eines Yamahas erreicht wird, ist damit aber nicht zwingend bewiesen. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*



Angelbube schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> .. hier mal ein Zitat von Selvamarine, nachzulesen auf deren Internetseite: ................"Die Garantie unserer Produktqualität und Haltbarkeit kommt auch, von der Erfahrung dass Selva Spa mit der Lieferung der ersten Installations-Komponenten für Außenbordmotoren zum OMC Europe, Hersteller der Marke Johnson und Evinrude für mehr als 10 Jahren, gebaut hat.
> Derzeit produzieren wir fertigen Aluminium Druckguss und Stahlbauteile der ersten Installation für die kleinen 4-Takt YAMAHA Außenbordmotoren, die in Frankreich für alle Weltmärkte produziert sind.
> ...


 

Wenn ich sowas auf der Firmen-Internetseite lese, in deren Produkt ich Geld investieren will, wüsste ich sofort, dass ich das Geld woanders anlege.|rolleyes


----------



## Angelbube (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas auf der Firmen-Internetseite lese, in deren Produkt ich Geld investieren will, wüsste ich sofort, dass ich das Geld woanders anlege.|rolleyes



........sehe ich auch so. Wenn es schon an einer vernünftigen deutschen Übersetzung scheitert, dann würde ich dieser Firma auch nicht vertrauen. So etwas würde es bei etablierten Firmen einfach nicht geben. 
Letztlich sind das alles Gründe dafür, das 5 gebrauchte Yamahas schneller einen Käufer finden, als ein Selva. Und dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, ob er nun qualitativ identisch bzw. vergleichbar ist, oder nicht. Eine Marke lebt auch von seinem Image und solche Auftritte sind sehr gut geeignet, sich selbiges gründlich zu verderben. Die Gebrauchtpreise sprechen hier auch eine eindeutige Sprache. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zokker (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*



Angelbube schrieb:


> ........sehe ich auch so. Wenn es schon an einer vernünftigen deutschen Übersetzung scheitert, dann würde ich dieser Firma auch nicht vertrauen. So etwas würde es bei etablierten Firmen einfach nicht geben.
> Letztlich sind das alles Gründe dafür, das 5 gebrauchte Yamahas schneller einen Käufer finden, als ein Selva. Und dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, ob er nun qualitativ identisch bzw. vergleichbar ist, oder nicht. Eine Marke lebt auch von seinem Image und solche Auftritte sind sehr gut geeignet, sich selbiges gründlich zu verderben. Die Gebrauchtpreise sprechen hier auch eine eindeutige Sprache.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Kannst Du mir mal einen günstigen, gebrauchten 4takter Selva verlinken?
Gruß zokker


----------



## volkerm (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Für den Suzuki spricht die Steuerkette, für Yamaha das Image. Honda ist sehr leise, und Tohatsu günstig.
 Ich habe noch einen 40er Mariner 4-Takt, den ich nicht mehr benötige. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## a.bu (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Moin Wolfgang,

schau Dir alternativ wirklich mal einen Tohatsu an, fahre seit Jahren einen 50 PS TLDI auf der Ostsee.  Der Motor ist absolut zuverlässig, wiegt ganze 98kg, ist sparsamer als die genannten 4Takter und über den Preis braucht man nicht zu reden(letztes Jahr hatte ich ein Angebot von unter 4500€ für ein Modell 2014). Einen 40PS Yamaha 4Takter konnte ich auch einige Jahre mein Eigen nennen, tauschen würde ich nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Angelbube (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*



zokker schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir mal einen günstigen, gebrauchten 4takter Selva verlinken?
> Gruß zokker



Hallo Zokker.

Nee, suchen werde ich nun nicht, ich glaube aber, dass ist auch gar nicht nötig.
Gehen wir mal von hinten ans Thema ran: 
Angenommen, es werden 2 gebrauchte Motoren verkauft. 
Beide Motoren sind in Bezug auf Leistung, Ausstattung und Pflegezustand identisch. 
Beide kosten.... sagen wir mal 3000 Euro. Der eine ist ein Selva, der andere ein Yamaha. 
Für welchen Motor würden sich wohl die allermeisten Kaufinteressenten entscheiden, wenn sie die Wahl hätten?
Für welchen Motor würdest Du dich entscheiden? Also ich wüsste es...


Gruß
Hardy#h


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*

Hi!
Ich habe schon viele Aussenborder benutzt, und noch vielmehr Menschen über ihre Motoren schimpfen hören.
Über Yamaha hat sich noch niemand(!) beschwert... .
Ausserdem hat mir mal jemand, der für beide Firmen tätig war, versichert dass man die Qualität wirklich nicht vergleichjen könne.
Petri


----------



## zokker (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suzuki 30ps oder Yamaha 30ps*



Angelbube schrieb:


> Für welchen Motor würden sich wohl die allermeisten Kaufinteressenten entscheiden, wenn sie die Wahl hätten?
> Für welchen Motor würdest Du dich entscheiden? Also ich wüsste es...


Die meisten würden sich natürlich für den Yamaha entscheiden. 
Ich würde aber den mit der weißen Motorhaube nehmen. Passt besser zum Boot und wird auch nicht so schnell geklaut. Unter der Haube ist eh das Gleiche, Fernbedienung,  Amatur auch.
Gruß |wavey:


----------

